# Läuse...



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo @ all,

habe heute festgestellt, das meine Wasserpflanzen - Läuse haben.  

Die Biester fressen ohne ende die Blätter an.

Wie kommen die an meine Wasserpflanzen?

Das Wichtigste: Wie kriege ich sie ohne Chemie wieder weg?


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

Läuse sind die Plage dieses Jahr, da der Winter sehr mild war.
Meine Tipps sind: die Wasserpflanzen welche im Teich selbst befallen sind, mit Wasser abduschen , deine Fische werden sich freuen. Da normalerweise auch die Pflanzen im Teichumfeld mit den Läusen befallen sind, diese abspritzen mit folgender Lauge

Schmierseife:

100 g Schmierseife
150 ml Spiritus
5 l Wasser 
vermischen , Blätter und Knospen mit der Spritzflasche mehrmals einsprühen.

Brennessel-Sud:

500 gr frische Brennessel in 5 l Wasser einen Tag ziehen lassen, Sud auf die befallenen Pflanzen sprühen.

Kräuter:

__ Salbei, Bohnenkraut und Thymian halten Läuse fern.

Farnkraut(Wurmfarn):

Die giftige Pflanze enthält ätherische Öle und Harze. 1 Kilo frische Blätter in 5 l Wasser kochen, mit weiteren 5 l Wasser verdünnen und aufsprühen.

viel Glück


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

@karsten: den link habe ich glatt übersehen 8) 

@roland:werde dann mal was brauen...  

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

hi,

kann es vielleicht auch sein das wir keine marienkäfer mehr haben? heute den ersten gesehen. kann man irgendwo welche bestellen? dann würde ich 50 stück bei mir in den garten verteilen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab neulich mal den Tip bekommen einen Teelöffel Speiseöl mit einem Liter Wasser zu mischen (da muß man seeeeeeehr lange schütteln, damit sich das mischt ...), und dann auf die Biester zu sprühen. Angeblich bringt das 90 % auf einem Schlag um und den Rest kann man dann abspülen. Ausprobiert hab ich's noch nicht.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo Werner,
3 oder 4 Tropfen Tween 20 dazu und alles geht leichter.Tween 80 tuts auch,sind Emulgatoren und man bekommt es in der Apotheke   .
Das ist dann übrigens keine Mischung,sondern eine Emulsion   Es funktioniert aber, hatte mein Vater früher immer gemacht.
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo Eugen,

hat die Apotheke in Wertheim denn auf, wenn ich zum Teichtreffen komme?   

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

hihi - ja - der arme Bub muß doch am Samstag Vormittag arbeiten   

Aber jetzt mal ganz dumm gefragt: Schaden die Läuse denn meinen Pflanzen? Ich hab da auch an ettlichen Pflanzen die Läuse sitzen, die Pflanzen sehen deswegen aber nicht ungesünder aus wie sonst - nimmt man mal den Zwetschgenbaum außen vor.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

die Läuse schaden Deinen Pflanzen auf zweierlei Weise:

ersten schaden sie direkt. Sie saugen Zellsaft aus den Pflanzen und das tun sie vor allem an den frischen Trieben. Meistens sind die jüngsten Triebe einer Pflanze ganz dick mit Läusen besetzt. Wenn die Zellen dauernd geleert werden, dann haut das mit dem Zelldruck nicht mehr hin, und die Pflanze wächst krumm und verkrüppelt. Das sieht schon mal nicht sehr schön aus. Sie kann aber auch so sehr geschwächt werden, dass der neue Austrieb abstirbt.

zweitens schaden sie indirekt. Durch ihre Saugtätigkeit sind die Pflanzen regelrecht perforiert worden, zwar mikroskopisch kleine Löcher, aber immerhin. Die Löcher sind groß genug, daß Viren und Pilze eindringen können, und deswegen folgt auf einen Läusebefall sehr oft eine Viruserkrankung, die der Pflanze dann endgültig den Garaus macht. 

Läuse sind also nicht so harmlos, wie es auf den ersten Blick scheint, und wenn es eine biologisch unbedenkliche Art gibt sie los zu werden, dann sollte man das machen.

Ich werde in Wertheim wohl mal in die Apotheke gehen und mir eine Familienpackung Emulgatoren besorgen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

ist denn eines dieser Mittel auch für Koi`s ungefährlich   
d.h. ... wenn ich es auf die Pflanzen sprühe, gelangt ja unweigerlich auch etwas ins Wasser und somit in den Teich... 
... denn das Problem mit den Läusen gibt es bei uns auch... und nicht zu wenig...  


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

die Läuse haben noch einen Nebeneffekt. Das was die fressen oder saugen muss auch wieder raus, dieses Sekret fühlt sich pechig an und die Pflanzen glänzen als wenn sie nass wären. Dieses Sekret zieht wiederum die Ameisen an, welche daran laben. Dann sieht man am Stiel der Pflanze am Boden eine kleine Bodenerhebung, so'n kleinen Ameisenhügel und die fleissigen Tierchen kettern am Stamm hoch zu den Blättern und fressen das Sekret weg, was das Wachstum der Pflanze auch beeinträchtigt .


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

oj jeh - das hört sich gar nicht gut an, wo finde ich nur auf die Schnelle ein paar Kilogramm Brennesseln?


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

@susanne:   bei mir im garten 
viel spass beim brauen! ich erinnere mich dunkel, das der sud ziemlich doll stinkt


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

*Re*

Hallo
zum Brennesselauszug:
s.a.oben

auf keinen Fall zum Gären bringen !
Unterschied: Auszug ,Tee, Jauche beachten !

Kaltwasserauszug und Tee STINKEN nicht !

Jauche ,schon 

aber  DIE sollte Keiner im Teich haben wollen

  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2004)

...siehste karsten!
man gut, wir haben die experten hier im forum.
letztes jahr hat mein nachbar "gebraut" und es hat ziemlich doll gestunken; wahrscheinlich hat er es zu lange stehen gelassen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2004)

*re*

hallo 
danke für die Blumen
aber 
nicht s durcheinander bringen !
Jauche wird hauptsächlich als kali und phosphorbetonter Dünger eingesetzt
dient auch der Pflanzenstärkung und somit gegen Erkrankungen und stärkt den Selbstschutz der Pflanzen gegen tierische Schädlinge und Pilze. 

außerdem kotzt es die "Sauger" bestimmt maßlos an ständig diese stinkende Brühe zu schmecken.

Nur am Teich ist, aus bekannten Gründen, so ein Superdünger fehl am Platz .
Während Kaltwasserauszüge und Tees kaum Nährstoffe enthalten und trotzdem wirken. (wenn man dran glaubt !)   8) 

außerdem Kleingärtner leiden gern !
was viel stinkt hilft viel !    

schönen Abend noch


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

also ich hab auch schon den Kampf gegen die Läuseplage angefangen. Ich habs mit Brennesselsud (24 Stunden in kaltes Wasser) erfolgreich in den Griff bekommen. Allerdings glaube ich, dass es nicht unbedingt am Brennesselsud lag. Vielmehr reicht es schon, wenn man die Läuse und vor allem auch die Eier mit kaltem Wasser abspritzt. Bei mir im Treibhaus hab ich so Paprika- und Gurkenpflanzen behandelt. Ist ne Schweinearbeit, weil man jedes Blatt einzeln abspritzen muss. Man muss die Sache dann aber weiter im Auge behalten und regelmäßig nachbehandeln.

Die natürlichen Feinde der Blattläuse, die Marienkäferlarven, vermehren sich übrigen ganz prächtig. Ich hab allerdings in einem TV-Bericht gesehen, dass dann eine Marienkäferplage vorprogrammiert ist. 

Weis jemand, ob und wie der Marienkäfer die Pflanzen schädigt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

also ich habe meine auch mit brenneselsud eingespritzt. war eine richtige braune suppe.
nun habe ich die tropfen und die läuse. muß ich öfters einspritzen?
was passiert wenn dieses im teich sprüht?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Georg,

was muss ich mir denn unter einer Marienkäferplage vorstellen? Wodurch können die denn zur Plage werden? 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

*Plage*

das ist eine Plage


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Weis jemand, ob und wie der Marienkäfer die Pflanzen schädigt.



ja ich,

wenn die Äste der Bäume unter Ihrem Gewicht brechen !
  8)  



p.s.
im Sommer 1973 gab es an der Ostseeküste ein Massenvorkommen.
Bäume sind aber ganz geblieben.
( Walter Ulbricht ist gestorben)


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Werner,

genau diese Frage wurde in dem Bericht nicht beantwortet.
Nach ein bischen googeln hab ich herausgefunden, dass auch die ausgewachsenen Marienkäfer Läuse vertilgen. 
Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Plage keine ist sondern ein Segen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ein Marienkäfer vertilgt bis zu 4000 Läuse in seinem Leben. Da sie dieses Jahr rar sind, sollte man dewegen Blumen pflanzen, die sie anziehen, z.B. Hahnenkopf, __ Ochsenzunge, __ Färberkamille oder Bibernelle.
Ausserdem sind Ohrenkneifer tolle Lausjäger. Ohrenkneifer siedeln sich gerne in einem mit Holzwolle gefüllten Blumentopf an. Topf so stellen, dass sie zur Pflanze krabbeln können. 
Auch Florfliegenlarven fressen Blattläuse. Florfliegen(Chrysoperla carnea) Können z.B. im Internet bestellt werden unter www.nuetzlinge.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Auch ich habe bei befallenen Wasserpflanzen (die Pflanzen werden ja ganz unterschiedlich heimgesucht) recht gute Erfolge damit erzielt, die am heftigsten befallenen Pflanzenteile abzuschneiden und die restlichen Läuse mit einem scharfen Wassertrahl abzuspritzen. Letzteres war allerdings mehrfach erforderlich. Übrigens: Ein starker Befall sagt nichts darüber aus, ob es im Folgejahr zu einem vergleichbar starken Befall kommt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2004)

hallo zusammen,

da schaue ich doch bei meinen wasserschwertlilien nach dem rechten und sehe unten am den stiel ca. 3 cm in die höhe gebaut einen ameisenhügel.
nachdem ich mit einen kleinen stock diesen entfernt habe kommen darunter ca 100 blattläuse zum vorschein  
da habe ich mir doch fix ein pinsel geholt und diese abgestreift. nachdem diese auf den teich treiben ist auch sofort die wasserläuferkolonne angerückt  
hier mal ein paar passfotos der plage:


----------

